# ORIENT EXPRESS TV SHOW



## Shanghai (Jul 7, 2010)

*For those of us in the New York City area, at 8:00pm tonight on WNET, Channel 13 (PBS)*

*there is a show about the Orient Express with host David Suchet (Hercule Poirot).*

*It is a ride on the modern-day Orient Express.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I will make sure I watch it.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 8, 2010)

They showed it way down in New Orleans...great show. Makes me want to pack my tux and mingle with the aristocrats.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Makes me want to pack my tux and mingle with the aristocrats.


I thought that what you do every weekend anyway?


----------

